# Masher for Enameled Cast Iron



## docjavadude (Aug 13, 2013)

Any thoughts about using a potato masher in a ceramic cast iron dutch oven? I'm still trying to avoid scratches in my newest one and fear that a metal masher will cause me to weep once the luscious potatoes are spooned from the pot. Has anyone tried a masher with silicone around the wires? BTW, I do have a ricer for times when I want smooth potatoes, but rustic mashers (especially with the skins mixed in) require an old-school wavy masher, right? I need to replace my masher, though, as the 50+ year old one has finally given up the ghost with its poor, brittle plastic handle. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I had the same concern until I came across what seems to be the perfect tool for the job.
A pretty stiff silicone masher... it is heavy duty and the best feature is the smooth rounded "edges".
Is esp well suited for breaking up chunks of still partially frozen ground meats.
No worries re it getting too hot and warping.
Clean up is a breeze...just spray it off and run thru the dishwasher (top rack).
No clue where it came from (other than the kitchen drawer ;-) or even what brand it is.
Somehow it just ended up in 'my' box when we sold the beach house .
mimi


----------



## docjavadude (Aug 13, 2013)

mimi -- sounds pretty perfect! Any chance you've got a picture of it or one like it?

Somehow I always ended up with the stuff that nobody else wanted when we divvied up stuff after camping trips... never got lucky with a cool tool or rare find!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## docjavadude (Aug 13, 2013)

That is AWESOME!!!! I have masher envy...


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I use a sturdy wooden spoon most of the time, unless I want very smooth whipped potatoes.


----------

